# Choosing paint and calculating quantity for Douglas pine windows



## Sbiriguda (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello, I need to sand and paint some Douglas pinewood windows

https://ibb.co/jdwrxJ 
https://ibb.co/d8SLrd 
https://ibb.co/mBn9jy

I will use a mouse tool to sand them and I decided to avoid using a spray gun just brush also based on the advice I got on this forum
Some people say exterior paint is not good and it lasts only 1 or 2 years, even though the manufacturers say they last more. This is why some suggest boat paint. Some others say that a water based primer plus exterior paint can be good and they suggested me Sayerlack paint AZ2130/85 larch. What do you think?
I have been told Sayerlack AZ2130/85 can be used both by using a spray gun and by using a brush
Also, whatever type of paint I will choose I would like to understand how to calculate the quantity of paint to buy

Thank you


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No, good quality exterior paint can last up to 20 years.

I always use oil based primer but water based is ok. From the looks of that wood I think I would go with oil based.

Not familiar with Sayerlack paint, but I know Sherwinn Williams and Benjamine Moore make excellent paints.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Project: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/283417

Sbiriguda - there is a L/J "Sister Site" called Paint Talk that is an International
forum that deals with residential house painting. https://www.painttalk.com/.
Sayerlack is a brand of the Sherwin-Williams Company.
house paints are discussed there like polyurethane is discussed here, but in more detail.
perhaps the members here on LumberJocks do not realize that you are in Italy and some
of our suggested products may not be available in your area.
if you can mention some brand names of paint and finishes in your area, maybe that will
help us to help you a little better. (and also what part of the country you are actually in).
Ciao

edit: your question was the "quantity" of paint to buy:
if you can estimate the square feet of the surface areas of the wood you want to cover,
that will get you started. most brushing paints and primers cover about 400 square feet
per gallon. (100sf per quart) for just one coat. multiply that by however many
coats you intend to put down. the brand and type of paint should say on the
instructions label of the coverage ability as well as the thinning properties.
here in the U.S., even the cheapest of of the cheap paints lasts more than two years.
the rule-of-thumb is the price: theoretically, the more it costs - the higher the quality.
depending on the "type" of Sayerlack that relates to our type of Sherwin-Williams house paint,
I personally would use it as that is one of our most successful brands that we use.
however, it must say EXTERIOR on the can - as well as the primer that you choose.

.

.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

according to the Sayerlack website the product you are interested in is a 
"hydroplus waterborne topcoat transparent thixo for exteriors" (larch color) 
on the Sayerlack Products page, it appears to be a "transparent stain" rather than a paint.
huge difference in the product's, priming and application methods compared to a "paint".
if you want to use this product, I would advise you to walk into the the paint store and talk to a
paint "professional" that can give you positive information about the products and their use
for the project you have at hand.
or ~ send an email to their technical representative for advise: [email protected]
I can not download the TDS or SDS without being a member of their website.
as for coverage, if it is a water thin stain, you may get as much as 600-800 square feet per gallon.
if it is thicker, you will get less, like paint.

.

.


----------



## Sbiriguda (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you very much John Smith for the complete and informative explanation I really appreciate
By the way, what did you bring to Sardinia?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I hope you find the correct product for painting your wood trim.

I was in La Maddalena, Sardinia for 3 years with the US Navy from 1973 to 1976.
we were the first Navy base there ever and I was attached to the
Navy Seabees building the new military base and it was probably the most
rewarding experience of my career. I made many trips to Naples
via the ferry transporting supplies and equipment back and forth to Northern Sardinia.
I made a couple of holiday road trips throughout Italy and Europe in my little Fiat station wagon.
I bought a new 1974 Moto Guzzi Eldorado when I was there and brought it back 
to the States with me but traded it for a 1980 Honda CB-500 a few years later (bad, bad mistake).
my deepest condolences to your country about that terrible bridge collapse.
horrible tragedy for the whole country.
best of luck in your projects !!! I hope you can share your projects with us
in the future. it is always nice to see how other countries do things their way.

.

.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I gotta get me some of that Douglas pine wood :


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*. . . . *


----------



## Sbiriguda (Jul 25, 2018)

> I was in La Maddalena, Sardinia for 3 years with the US Navy from 1973 to 1976.
> we were the first Navy base there ever and I was attached to the
> Navy Seabees building the new military base and it was probably the most
> rewarding experience of my career. I made many trips to Naples
> ...


John, thank you for the condolences. It seems it was a mixture of bad luck and awful negligence. The bridge in Genoa was going to be closed for urgent maintenance after the summer. They postponed the works in order not to loose the income of the highway fees during August. Very stupid idea. There was an exceptionally strong flooding and a storm and one of the pillars collapsed

La Maddalena is one of the most beautiful places in Italy, and perhaps in Europe. I hope you liked staying there. Let me thank you for being part of the American Navy and helping us defend Italy. Here we had the cold war, after Trieste there was the border with the communist dictatorship in Yugoslavia. Luckily things have changed. Young kids have no understanding of what it was, good for them, but I remember very well and I know how important was the work you Americans did here and in other countries in Europe


----------



## QTO123 (Sep 28, 2019)

Which is the best Douglas pine wood supplier in NYC? Please advise!


----------

